# Tracker freeview



## jjv (Apr 20, 2008)

I have a new Tracker with the media pack fitted. The instructions supplied are poor to say the least. I have a problem in that the EPG on the freeview is one hour behind, ie BBC 6 o'clock news advertised as 17.00 and so on. I've tried various time settings, all have made no difference. The time displayed when the freeview boots up is correct. There is a "system" icon showing a clock and calendar, but there is no option to alter the clock when I open it up, just OSD time and colours. Has anyone else got this problem, and better still, anyone got a cure? Thanks.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you done a first time installation? And is the Country set to UK?

JohnW


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Got confused as at first I thought you were referring to a vehicle tracker and not an Autotrail Tracker.
Simple answer is that the media centre fitted by Autotrail is not tested by the DTG and therefore does not carry the Digital Tick license. You will therefore have to set the time offset manually.
No idea how to do it as I only deal with proper Freeview equipment. Needless to say, there will be a time or clock setting in the setup menu.
Gerry


----------



## jjv (Apr 20, 2008)

Country is set to "England".


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I would guess that somewhere there is the facility to set up a timezone and that you need to change it from GMT to GMT+1. The alternative is that there is a setting to switch on BST / daylight saving time.


----------



## jjv (Apr 20, 2008)

Spent half my holiday changing country and time zones. All make no difference at all. Autotrail charge around 1K for this media pack - pity they cant provide any instructions. I will be getting on to them on Monday. Thanks for suggestions, but I've already tried 'em all (bar the one that fixes it of course!).


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

sky had the six news at seven tonight, I think the schedules where all wrong


----------



## jjv (Apr 20, 2008)

*Still no joy*

Just for information, I have now been sent the instruction book for the head unit - total waste of time, its about 6 pages and covers radio, tv, dvd and satnav, so you can tell how detailed it is! Rang after sales at Autotrail for advice - reply "thats a new one on me". I have now given up.


----------

